# Timber's Dad died last night



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

The following is self-explanatory. I loved this dog and his family. Unfortunately, the pictures did not post.

Jacko 

We will miss our beautiful Jacko. He was the best dog any family could ever wish for. He was regal, loyal, friendly while still protective and watchful. He played with the kids for hours, and worked obedience for me over and over. He was the king dog of our dog kingdom. Many people have wonderful Jacko pups. Hug them and love them, they are the last of a line. Jacko was hit in the road the night of Feb. 28, 2009. Pray for the poor lady that was driving the car. You just can't see a black dog at night, and he should not have been in the road. With winter loosening it's grip, the dogs are starting to feel the urge to run and explore. Thank you to Elkhorn animal hospital for their afterhours kindness and compassion. Your amazing people. To my neighbor and friend Lori Christman whom I always know I can call, no matter what. To my sis for helping at my house, and to my husband who said "Spend what you need to, we have no other choice." Unfortunately money could not save Jacko. 










Jacko....... 



This column displays Jacko's beautiful children. 
























Jacko's beautiful sons and daughters.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Im so sorry to hear - my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I am so sorry. Prayers for you and your family. Peace be with you.


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP beautiful Jacko. You and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Our thoughts are with you at this time. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Gosh I am so sorry to hear that you lost your beloved jack. 
May it ease you to know that we're all saying a sweet prayer for you , your family and Jacko this day.


----------



## Puddincat (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear this, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## konrad (Feb 27, 2009)

sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Mandy'sMom (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss...my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Mandy's Mom


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh gosh that is awful! so sorry for Jacko's family and the lady who drove the car. I am sure she would have done all she could to avoid him.

RIP dear Jacko.


----------

